# lowest-IQ kiwifarm member in your opinion



## Jason Genova (Feb 16, 2017)

I'd vote for @CatParty

his posts just seem lacking in sentience srs

edit: @ICametoLurk 
is the girl I your avi wearing an ancap flag?

if so might have to change answer srs


----------



## Rat Speaker (Feb 16, 2017)

@Cthulhu


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 16, 2017)

@paintingatree


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 16, 2017)

Rat Speaker said:


> @Cthulhu


ilu too bb


----------



## Dunsparce (Feb 16, 2017)

In all honesty, Jcrowley. You need to be exceptionally dumb to spend most of your free time making hundreds of sockpuppets in a desperate attempt to come back to a site like this. I mean eventually he gave up but for the longest time he'd make at least 5-10 socks a day, frequently more than that.

The best part is that he wouldn't have been permabanned if he hadn't ban evaded his initial temp ban of a mere 24 hours.


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 16, 2017)

I'd say Cacky jack since he's still doing it and making mass PM's to ppl on Discord and here who don't gaf wanting to dox KF members.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 16, 2017)

Dunsparce said:


> In all honesty, Jcrowley. You need to be exceptionally dumb to spend most of your free time making hundreds of sockpuppets in a desperate attempt to come back to a site like this. I mean eventually he gave up but for the longest time he'd make at least 5-10 socks a day, frequently more than that.
> 
> The best part is that he wouldn't have been permabanned if he hadn't ban evaded his initial temp ban of a mere 24 hours.


Vaccines were a mistake.


----------



## Dunsparce (Feb 16, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> I'd say Cacky jack since he's still doing it and making mass PM's to ppl on Discord who don't gaf



You don't understand, his first response to a 24 hour ban was to make a sock, pretending to be a roommate that shared not only a computer, but an email address too. He then ranted on how his "roommate" was banned for unpopular opinions(he genuinely believed that vaccines caused autism), when in fact he was banned for derailing a thread trying to pick a fight with a mod. 

Cackyjack got nothing on the sheer single-minded determination Jcrowley had.


----------



## Cthulu (Feb 16, 2017)

Dunsparce said:


> You don't understand, his first response to a 24 hour ban was to make a sock, pretending to be a roommate that shared not only a computer, but an email address too. He then ranted on how his "roommate" was banned for unpopular opinions(he genuinely believed that vaccines caused autism), when in fact he was banned for derailing a thread trying to pick a fight with a mod.
> 
> Cackyjack got nothing on the sheer single-minded determination Jcrowley had.


I understand fam. I'm just telling everyone the current sperg and he may get to that at the current rate.


----------



## Andrew Noel Schaefer (Feb 16, 2017)

me.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 16, 2017)

Jason Genova said:


> I'd vote for @CatParty
> 
> his posts just seem lacking in sentience srs



You.

(Hey, you asked!)


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 16, 2017)

@ILoveMylarBalloons

He just keeps coming back!


----------



## MOTHER3EARTHBOUND2FAN (Feb 16, 2017)

@AnOminous becuz hes a fucking libcuck CTR shill


----------



## Rat Speaker (Feb 16, 2017)

I change mine to @MOTHER3EARTHBOUND2FAN  nigga begged to be unbanned so bad offered sex.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Feb 16, 2017)

Everyone who isn't @autisticdragonkin.


----------



## Postal Dude (Feb 16, 2017)

@Mikemikev


----------



## Huitzilopochtli (Feb 16, 2017)

@Huitzilopochtli I think he's just a bot, and not a really good one.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 16, 2017)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Everyone who isn't @autisticdragonkin.



Could you be any more of a faggot?  I mean, if you tried?


----------



## Joan Nyan (Feb 16, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Could you be any more of a faggot?  I mean, if you tried?


Nah I already try pretty hard


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 16, 2017)

OP does a pretty good job for the running tbh. 

As far as lowest IQ, it would be really hard as some of the cows whom have come on here have proved literacy is optional to post on KF.


----------



## DatBepisTho (Feb 16, 2017)

I'd have to say quite a few of the cows that come here to argue with us and only end up proving our point in how degenerate they are. I'm not talking poor grammar or typos, either.

Edit: @Bassomatic pretty much already posted a differently worded but similar sentiment.


----------



## DonaldChump (Feb 16, 2017)

Rat Speaker said:


> I change mine to @MOTHER3EARTHBOUND2FAN  nigga begged to be unbanned so bad offered sex.


Nigga realizes dick is basically disposable, right? Like, girls arent hard up for dick if they want "just sex". Theres a reason there arent like male prostitutes and shit like that. It's because dick is worthless, so a dude offering sex.... SMDH.


----------



## VJ 120 (Feb 16, 2017)

I'd say OP, but as usual @AnOminous beat me to the punch.

So the runner up in this case is either CKMongler or the brony kid who tried to fuck several different female kiwis unsuccessfully (I can't remember his name but I'm sure it's retarded). It takes a special kind of person to be a hideous creep to every female you meet. Even Chris managed to get laid.


----------



## Michel (Feb 16, 2017)

@Hortator


----------



## ICametoLurk (Feb 17, 2017)

Michel said:


> @Hortator


Paying money for people to say you're smart is the True & Honest definition of having a low IQ.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Feb 17, 2017)

I mean if we are being literal its probably @Hispanic_Hitlermobile


----------



## Florence (Feb 17, 2017)

The Kiwi Formerly Known As ADK, aka @Heimdallr.


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 17, 2017)

@Justlooking or whatever terryberry's account was. She couldn't work cheese. Even ADF is a cheese professional.


----------



## IrishScumfuck (Feb 17, 2017)

Our glorious misguided and deranged repressed sociopathic sperg Null


----------



## EH 110 (Feb 17, 2017)

@Pissedoffuser


----------



## 女鬼 (Feb 17, 2017)

Bitch I Might Be said:


> I'd say OP, but as usual @AnOminous beat me to the punch.
> 
> So the runner up in this case is either CKMongler or the brony kid who tried to fuck several different female kiwis unsuccessfully (I can't remember his name but I'm sure it's exceptional). It takes a special kind of person to be a hideous creep to every female you meet. Even Chris managed to get laid.



Thirsty ponyfag was @GolgoXIII  and yeah, he was completely fucking retarded.


----------



## Jason Genova (Feb 17, 2017)

DonaldChump said:


> Nigga realizes dick is basically disposable, right? Like, girls arent hard up for dick if they want "just sex". Theres a reason there arent like male prostitutes and shit like that. It's because dick is worthless, so a dude offering sex.... SMDH.



there ARE male prostitutes



Spoiler



they only really fuck other dudes





Spoiler



also dick is only worthless if you're poor or sub-opry


----------



## Count groudon (Feb 17, 2017)

I am undoubtedly the most intelligent kiwi and anyone who says otherwise is an envious cuck.


----------



## Sanshain (Feb 17, 2017)

@Zorin (ASK ME ABOUT CHILD RAPE) is a pretty good candidate, imo.


----------



## Bluebird (Feb 17, 2017)

@ArmedBlueReploid vs @Wizzrobe


----------



## RI 360 (Feb 17, 2017)

tie between OP and @big baby jesus


----------



## John Furrman (Feb 17, 2017)

@Noel Schaefer


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Feb 17, 2017)

definitely @Noel Schaefer


----------



## Womacker (Feb 17, 2017)

@Noel Schaefer


----------



## AA 102 (Feb 17, 2017)

Everyone who replied to this thread including myself.


----------



## Aquinas (Feb 17, 2017)

Who has two thumbs and and IQ of 80?


----------



## FemalePresident (Feb 17, 2017)

Brandobaris


----------



## Curt Sibling (Feb 17, 2017)

@Brandobaris

EDIT
Ninja-ed by @FemalePresident, but sticking with it.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 17, 2017)

@Shokew 

there I said it


----------



## Shokew (Feb 17, 2017)

@Uncanny Valley 
.....


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 17, 2017)

Im messing with you


----------



## Honeybunny (Feb 17, 2017)

@Honeybunny


----------



## AA 102 (Feb 19, 2017)

Aquinas said:


> Who has two thumbs and and IQ of 80?


My IQ is 79 get rekt


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 19, 2017)

FemalePresident said:


> Brandobaris



He is nuts, but not really that stupid IMO.  Leonard Shaner was stupid as fuck, if we can count historical posters here.  He would also have to be one of the lowest IQ lolcows, too.  Possibly Striker Wolf is dumber.


----------



## Calooby (Feb 19, 2017)

Hey well, what I lack in IQ I make up in dick size.


----------



## Flustercuck (Feb 19, 2017)

@Flustercuck


----------



## WW 635 (Feb 19, 2017)

@Astin Soul


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Feb 19, 2017)

@James Terry Mitchell Jr and his "124 IQ" easily come to mind here.


----------



## Lurkman (Feb 19, 2017)

anyone who rates me autistic


----------



## Bluebird (Feb 19, 2017)

@Melchett


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 19, 2017)

Jason Genova said:


> there ARE male prostitutes


present


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Feb 19, 2017)

Anyone native to Equatorial Guinea. Motherfuckers there have the lowest IQ average in the world.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 20, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> present



The Netflix seasons got pretty goddamn weird


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 20, 2017)

Uncanny Valley said:


> The Netflix seasons got pretty goddamn weird


They suck the chrome off of a '57 Chevy bumper


----------



## Watcher (Feb 20, 2017)

@OwO What's This?


----------



## Geeee___ (Feb 20, 2017)

Can i nominate myself?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 21, 2017)

@Mc Spit

He believed I was the leader of a "downvoter squad" and kept on screaming at me to "bash myself on the head until my brain matter leaks" or something like that, lol


----------



## glass_houses (Feb 23, 2017)

Myself, when my bipolar and not being able to hold my  collide in a glorious explosion of :dumb: :autism:


----------



## Conrix (Feb 23, 2017)

Uncanny Valley said:


> @Mc Spit
> 
> He believed I was the leader of a "downvoter squad" and kept on screaming at me to "bash myself on the head until my brain matter leaks" or something like that, lol



  someone sure was salty over lucky charm stickers.

Also I'd nominate @SolidMario / @DarthChaos the bartfucker because DELETE MY THREAD NOW NOW NOW NOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!!! and vehement denial of his Bart fetish.


----------



## TowinKarz (Feb 24, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Leonard Shaner.



I vote for him and his entire army rail network of socks that would copypaste Bible quotes whenever he (frequently) started losing it.......


----------



## Brandobaris (Mar 2, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> He is nuts, but not really that stupid IMO.  Leonard Shaner was stupid as fuck, if we can count historical posters here.  He would also have to be one of the lowest IQ lolcows, too.  Possibly Striker Wolf is dumber.



Praise from Caesar


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Mar 2, 2017)

glass_houses said:


> Myself, when my bipolar and not being able to hold my  collide in a glorious explosion of :dumb: :autism:


Please tell us more stories about how as a child you wanted to be a horse seriously I don't even care if it's true or not that made me laugh so hard I popped a disk.


----------



## RP 520 (Mar 2, 2017)

*burst through the door*
Sherlac Everomore 
This guy! Because of this!


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 2, 2017)

King n Yellow said:


> *burst through the door*
> Sherlac Everomore
> This guy! Because of this!



He managed to win this thread out from under some truly gargantuan tards.  Congratulations @Sherlac Everomore


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Mar 2, 2017)

Asking which kiwi has the lowest IQ is like asking which steaming pile of dog shit smells the least


----------



## Coldgrip (Mar 4, 2017)

@piripiri

Chimped hard about a single autistic rating on a post and then tried to say that he was only pretending to be retarded and claimed that he wanted all those negative ratings.


----------



## muina (Mar 4, 2017)

@Brandobaris


----------



## aidshaver9111 (Mar 4, 2017)

shittt man i meamn what is iq man waht doe it realy mean tho to be hones


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Mar 4, 2017)

HAH got'eem


----------



## Zarkov (Mar 4, 2017)

I'd nominate ReverendLovejoy but since he went AWOL some time ago, I'm gonna go for @Brandobaris .


----------



## Jason Genova (Mar 4, 2017)

aidshaver9111 said:


> shittt man i meamn what is iq man waht doe it realy mean tho to be hones


don't post this illiterate garbage in my thread you narrow-skulled non-sapient scum

I've seen your posts, even worse than mine when I try to sound stupid as fuck

besides the debate is over, you already won


----------



## aidshaver9111 (Mar 5, 2017)

Jason Genova said:


> don't post this illiterate garbage in my thread you narrow-skulled non-sapient scum
> 
> I've seen your posts, even worse than mine when I try to sound stupid as fuck
> 
> besides the debate is over, you already won



sory man i aint too good wit tihs internet thing man


----------



## Todesfurcht (Mar 5, 2017)

This guy:


Todesfurcht said:


> I used to recolor Sonic X characters in MS Paint.


----------



## Ballo (Mar 5, 2017)

@piripiri How the fuck can you derail a thread so fucking hard


----------



## piripiri (Mar 5, 2017)

Ballo said:


> @piripiri How the fuck can you derail a thread so fucking hard



years of experience


----------



## Florence (Mar 5, 2017)

@Mikemikev


----------



## ChurchOfGodBear (Apr 23, 2018)

Postal Dude said:


> @Mikemikev


He's known as @Velcro Pants now.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 23, 2018)

Everyone with animu moe-blob avatars.


----------



## drtoboggan (Apr 23, 2018)

Connor.


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 23, 2018)

@Alan Pardew hides it behind his veil of top secrecy but we all know it's true


----------



## Florence (Apr 23, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Everyone with animu moe-blob avatars.


Everyone with furfag avatars.


----------



## William (Apr 23, 2018)

uh me?


----------



## Curt Sibling (Apr 23, 2018)

The Ketchup guy was a good candidate, but it has to be @Curt Sibling.


----------



## scared sheep (Apr 23, 2018)

Me!

Self-deprecating humor aside, I'd say Striker Wolf? Or KoP. Maybe murrlogic.

IQ isn't a test of common sense. It's a test of pattern recognition, memorization, language capabilities... Keeping those in mind, Murrlogic and Strikerwolf especially. But KoP seems to be really bad at pattern recognition.


----------



## Tetra (Apr 23, 2018)

the retarded kiwi reading this


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm thinking of one, but does his IQ stay the same if he's dead?


----------



## Raging Capybara (Apr 23, 2018)

@Very Honest Content 

I simply can't understand what this user writes.


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 24, 2018)

you


----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 24, 2018)

@LegendaryChristorian
I mean it's fucking Chris-Chan himself.


----------



## Shokew (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm surprised no one's mentioned me and my :autism: BS..... Because why fucking not!


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm a fucking whore.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 24, 2018)

@Techpriest because his brain is defective from a low-hat diet.


----------



## Audit (Apr 24, 2018)

How are you all missing @Mikeula, who was in fact so stupid that he genuinely believed that it wasn't gay to have sex with traps and was convinced that @Tempest was a tranny who would be willing to have sex with him? The fact that it appears that kiwifarms managed to convince him that it was ok to be gay in a matter of hours is hilarious.


----------



## UngaWunga (Apr 25, 2018)

@Shiversblood


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Apr 26, 2018)

Michael J. Hirtes


----------



## Milk Mage (Apr 26, 2018)

@MilkMage 

(But for real, I'd definitely have to say Hirtes)


----------



## Black Waltz (Apr 26, 2018)

people who try to troll Chris in 2018


----------



## Derp Potato (Apr 26, 2018)

Me, for I am a Derp Potato.


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 26, 2018)

Honestly surprised no one’s mentioned @TheClorax.
His username is a meme that died within the hour it was spawned, he clearly uses his waifu as an avatar, and follows @Fuck you jewish cunt. Can’t get any lower of an IQ than that.


----------

